# The Making of The Quiet Man



## Gael (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Phantom (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for that
I have the DVD and I remember going to the theater to watch it in (old) Tallangatta Vic Aust Now well under water when they increased the capacity of Hume dam


https://open.abc.net.au/posts/tallangatta-the-town-that-moved-78pa7ic


----------



## Gael (Mar 17, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Thanks for that
> I have the DVD and I remember going to the theater to watch it in (old) Tallangatta Vic Aust Now well under water when they increased the capacity of Hume dam
> 
> 
> https://open.abc.net.au/posts/tallangatta-the-town-that-moved-78pa7ic



YW, Very interesting to get some background to this beloved film.


----------

